

What's a good JS logging solution? - sandinmyjoints

Loggly is super slow. Airbrake&#x27;s js client appears to be second-class at best. Nothing else I&#x27;ve found seems, well, great.<p>Needs:<p>* Log arbitrary events, not just caught exceptions.<p>* Support down to IE8.<p>* Decent reporting and aggregation interface.<p>* Some kind of sensible de-duping.<p>* Bonus: API to query my data.
======
sideproject
I saw this.

[http://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/74](http://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/74)

Not sure if it helps.

